# Cavs @ Bucks | Game #71 | 3/22/2008



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

_*Game 71*_

 *VS* 

*Cleveland Cavaliers* *(40-30) @* *Milwaukee Bucks** (23-44)*

_*Saturday, March 22, 2008*_
*Time:* 5:30pm PT, 8:30pm ET
*TV:* FSN Ohio
*Radio:* *WTAM 1100*
*Location:* *Bradley Center*, Milwaukee, Wisconsin










*HEAD COACHES*


*Preview*​


> The Cleveland Cavaliers franchise has been around since 1970. Its all-time leading scorer has only been in the NBA since 2003.
> 
> After becoming the franchise scoring leader at just 23 years old, LeBron James looks to add to his total and help the Cavaliers to their third straight win on Saturday when they visit the reeling Milwaukee Bucks.
> 
> ...


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

I'll post Benedicts' thoughts before he does: we aren't a good road team after the trade. Need to start winning some road games


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Andy starting - still making stupid passes

Bucks up 8-2 early


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Terrible start


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Brown might want to go small against the bucks: they seem a lot quicker in transition right now


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

Lol how's that for a bad start?


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Andy starting - still making stupid passes
> 
> Bucks up 8-2 early


Andy is playing like our 4th big right now. I would have liked Joe to get the starting spot


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Great decision by Pavs


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Nice play by Pavs


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

very nice pass by sasha


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

This team just doesn't bring any semblance of intensity on the road

I don't know what the deal is but it needs to be corrected


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

Look at MB's face lol


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

WTF are we doing on O


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Andy gets torched again


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Come on Pavs you got to hit thos wide open shots


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

sasha, god, stop taking those shots


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Bad decision by West leads to easy shot by bucks


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Cavs embarassing themselves defensively


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

****ing a Andy hit that


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

No words for that bull**** by Andy. WTF is his problem...


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

are you kidding me


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

There we go Andy: two nice plays in a row on offense finally


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Andy's still got to be hurt not to dunk that layup: his lift isn't there yet.

At least he made up for it finally the last two possesions


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

just terrible start, we seem way overconfident out there...like this game don't mean ****. Bring in Wally, at least HE will give a ****


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Cavs are chucking up an unbelievable amount of jumpers


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Lebron jumper happy right now


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Pioneer10 said:


> Lebron jumper happy right now


Correction the whole team is jumper happy


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Down ****ing 15? Ridiculous


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

We won't win a game on the road in the playoffs.

Just no excuse for how we come out so flat on the road. The coach is equally responsible if he can't get the team ready to play


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> We won't win a game on the road in the playoffs.
> 
> Just no excuse for how we come out so flat on the road. The coach is equally responsible if he can't get the team ready to play


When your entire offense is jacking jumpers, you'd think you would try to throw Lebron into the post oh well


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

2 damnb offensive rebounds in a row


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Umm it's not a good idea to leave the guy who just hit a 3 wide open on the next possession


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Cavs keep this pathetic effort up I'm not even wasting my time


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Cavs keep this pathetic effort up I'm not even wasting my time


same here. A few more minutes of this crap and I'm gone.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Cavs showing some signs...


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Good D by Wally there


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Wally showing some life out there


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

nice D then the score by wally


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Game changed when they started throwing the ball to Z in the post. Good move by Mike Brown


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Nice pass by Wally...


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

wally playing really well


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

I say we play out the half as is. Keep Lebron, Sasha and AV on the bench...for taking too many jumpshots. :rofl2:


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Blah bail out shot


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

5 second call? Umm..


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

****s bell


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

oh god av's in


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Lebron is really jumper happy tonight for some reason


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Wally has been killing it the last few games..


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Smart decision there by Andy to give it up


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

LOL @ that not being a foul


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

I suspect lebron will get to the rim in the second half...at least I hope so. :raised_ey


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Lebron's FT's need to get fixed here. He'd bascially be playing at Jordan's level if he shot his FT's at Jordan 85%


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

we have to finish the half strong. Being down by 5 doesn't seem so bad right now.:dead:


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

wally! Man's he's been excellent. He's more than a spot up shooter for sure.


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

It's so frustrating because at times we play like an elite team, and at times we just don't give the effort.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

3rd qtr will show if this team is maturing. Better not go into the 4th trailing again


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Also Sasha better step it up or he could lose his mins to Wally..


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

All credit to Z: changed the complexion when we started pounding the ball into him


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

I'm very impressed with wally defensively. He's limited in his athletic abilities, but he's giving so much effort out there. I respect that 10X more than a gifted athlete being nonchalant.


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Also Sasha better step it up or he could lose his mins to Wally..


No question. Plus, Wally hasn't looked that much worse than Sasha defensively...let's be real here.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Nice shot by Delonte


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Nice 3 by Pavs


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

big shot Pavs


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

We're having hard time covering CV: he's like abetter version of Marshall and AV is helping on the dribble penetration


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Pavs again


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

AV has got no lift


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Andy can't convert another layup getting tossed by Bogut


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Pioneer10 said:


> We're having hard time covering CV: he's like abetter version of Marshall and AV is helping on the dribble penetration


I wouldn't mind picking CV up. He would play well off LBJ


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Come on West you jad both pavs and lebron


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Andy might be the worst finishing big man in the league right now


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Cavs just can't get over the sloppy 3rd qtr's.

Going into the 4th down as usual...


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Mo Williams is basically punk'n us every play. Getting in the lane at will, we're making him look like Chris Paul out there


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

I really don't know why I waste my time watching this team anymore...it's the same script every game.

Outscored 32-21 in the 3rd qtr..


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Brown can not come out with Jones: williams having way too easy time out there against him


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Down 13: we're going to be down too big for Lebron too take over at this rate


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Wally is really playing much better....sad he is the only one


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Freakin A now Redd is torching Devin Brown: might need to go with Sasha here coach


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Williams/Redd just destroy us with jumpers every time we play the Bucks...they just tee up 20 footers


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Williams/Redd just destroy us with jumpers every time we play the Bucks...they just tee up 20 footers


They have a mismatch and they're exploiting it. Bring in Sasha for Jones and go big with Lebon on Williams and Sasha on Redd and keep Wally at the SF for shooting. Brown has to show some creativity because otherwise we're going to get blown out in this


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Pioneer10 said:


> They have a mismatch and they're exploiting it. Bring in Sasha for Jones and go big with Lebon on Williams and Sasha on Redd and keep Wally at the SF for shooting. Brown has to show some creativity because otherwise we're going to get blown out in this


Brown = creativity? Does not compute :dead:


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

He didn't change the lineup? don't understand Mike Brown


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

****ing A what the hell is Mike Brown seeing out there Williams is going through Jones like a hot knife through butter


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Mo Williams for the 30th time today with the drive and dish


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Pioneer10 said:


> ****ing A what the hell is Mike Brown seeing out there Williams is going through Jones like a hot knife through butter


He reacts in slow motion


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Pioneer10 said:


> Mo Williams for the 30th time today with the drive and dish


How about putting Lebron on him?? 

Guess we are just mailing this one in


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

He then brings in West who also got torched by Williams. He should have put Lebron on him at the 9 minute mark and put Sasha on Redd. Can't make a comeback without getting stops. Blah: what a ****ing pathetic effort by the coach and team tonight (outside of Z and occasionally Wally)


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Hope Bell is Ok that looked bad


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

He now put Lebron on Williams but puts Jones back in there?


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

WTF is West in there: he's played like crap today and Brown is going with a West/Jones backcourt?


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Game Over with that Williams 3


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

I don't even know why I bother watching this team. Seriously, 95% of the time it's just a complete waste. They don't even play with energy or effort for entire quarters of games.

We are gonna be in for a rude awakening come playoff time


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

That's a bad call lol: no call there


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Within 10 points. Cleveland needs to keep playing good defense.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> I don't even know why I bother watching this team. Seriously, 95% of the time it's just a complete waste. They don't even play with energy or effort for entire quarters of games.
> 
> We are gonna be in for a rude awakening come playoff time


We might as well skip all the road games lol.

I really miss Boobie: his numbers in terms of PER and the like aren't great but the guy brought some confidence to this team.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

That inbound play was a killer.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Just don't understand Mike Brown this game at all. He goes with Devin Brown again who Redd just finished lighting up a few minutes ago?


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Is Jones hurt now too?


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

I hope DJ is okay and they call that a 3. Make some FTs.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Within 7, blew the second, now within 6


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Lebron jumper was just flat today. Tired legs on a back to back?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Wow. This was a surprise result.

NOT.

For some reason the Bucks just tear us to pieces. Bogut and Williams go bonkers on us every time we play them. Maybe we should trade for them just so we don't have to play them anymore?


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Not having Wallace probably hurt us this game: we definitely had no defensive intensity in this game. He would have helped with that at least plus Bogut just bullied AV and Smith out there


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

> –If the Cavs played the Bucks, say, 15 times a season and not four, Larry Harris might be up for Executive of the Year instead of being out of a job. The Cavs can’t cover Mo Williams or Michael Redd the way they play against them and I’ve seen four or five different guys try at this point. The Bucks averaged about 107 points against the Cavs this season and that is simply never going to work. Williams averaged 26 points and 10 assists, Redd averaged 25 points and made a 30-footer to beat them.
> –Despite the matchup issues,* the Cavs played lethargically all night. LeBron took a bunch of jumpers* and whined about non-calls when he went to the basket. He rebounded well, but this was not his best effort. It is a matter of not bringing it against every opponent.
> –It did not help the Cavs that the officials were not allowing any touching on penetration. *Sasha Pavlovic was not permitted to breath on Redd. So that makes them tough to guard*, but the game was called the same way at both ends. Bucks shot 52 percent, Cavs shot 37. It was amazing it was only a 10-point game.
> –Before Anderson Varejao wanted to prove he was a scorer he led the team in field goal percentage. Now, he routinely misses handfuls of shots in a row. He should have a rule. Any time he dribbles, he is not permitted to shoot. Catch-and-shoots or layups only.
> * –That’s five straight losses on the road, though four of them were on the second night of back-to-backs. Still, at some point, the Cavs are going to have to win on the road in the playoffs.*


http://www.ohiomm.com/blogs/cavs/

Lebron has been praticularly effected by these back to backs and we've been hammered by the schedulers in terms of road games at the end of back to backs. 18 of our 22 back to backs this year will be with the second game on the road 

Also BW's point about AV is noted. AV is killing me right now: he's one of my favorites but he's not playing anythign like he was earlier in the year. Trading Gooden was precedented on AV playing like AV not this psuedo version


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

We suck on the road since the trade. 

You suck on the road, you don't win in the playoffs. The "OLD" Cavs team matured into a good road team after their 1st playoff run. This years team is gonna have to figure it out on the fly..


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> We suck on the road since the trade.
> 
> You suck on the road, you don't win in the playoffs. The "OLD" Cavs team matured into a good road team after their 1st playoff run. This years team is gonna have to figure it out on the fly..


I've calmed down a bit after last night: it was there 5th game in 7 nights with another back to back on the road (our 18th this year!!!)

I think the progress we've shown in the Toronto and Detroit games are more indicative of the teams direction still particularly considering we're still having 2 people hurt a night


----------

